# scent in snow



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Just a bit surprised. When I throw the ball in the swamp, Buzz finds it with his nose. Ball in 5 foot brush, Buzz finds it. Ball along the side of a stream, Buzz finds it. He actually seems to enjoy finding the ball. Ball in the snow...NOTHING. We lost 3 balls yesterday.:scratchch


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Scent is harder to detect and follow in snow

I have a dog who tracks and his AKC TD and is ready for his AKC TDX and VST test who tracks in the snow and will find the articles on the track. Judges and others who have seen him track say he's a dog who has the talent to become a Champion Tracker. He has "tracked" around a friend's coffee table that had a drawer because he smelled a tennis ball - it was the first time ever in the house. And he doesn't find all the tennis balls in the snow.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you rhondas. I just never realized snow made tracking extremely difficult.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I have NEVER run into this problem! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

We had this trouble with my sisters dog last year. We had alot of snow and she would loose her ball everyday. What we did to help her out was scent her ball with duck scent. That smell is strong and she didnt have any trouble after that finding her ball.

My American Pit Bull Terrier on the other hand has never lost her ball. One thing she does that I noticed my sister dog didnt do was Vendetta would put her whole head down in the snow. She would stand there a minute and then move on to another spot sticking her head down in the snow. I encouraged her by saying" find it".


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh shut up..... : (we got 9 inches of snow Friday, drifts 2 feet high)



K9-Design said:


> I have NEVER run into this problem! HAHAHAHA


----------

